# Model prototypic windows for houses easy



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi!

I´ve struggled a long time trying different metods to make realistic, prototypic windows for the scratchbuilt houses.
Most of the time I´ve been buying kits using the windows and throwing the rest of the kit away. However, when attention to detail in the windows is important, especially modelling Era I, II or III, windows needs to have the correct size, shape and look.
Then this metod works great.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Why not just buy a set of window / door castings and use those? There are half a dozen or more suppliers.


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Why not just buy a set of window / door castings and use those? There are half a dozen or more suppliers.


Hi!

I´ve done that sometimes too, but when it comes to modeling something from a real prototype, the lack of exactness in the windows gets disturbing. I´ve found that the windows on a wall is really what makes the model look like the prototype.

However, if all angles is 90 degrees, there is a much simpler method to make windows for sure. Only by taping White plastic stripes on to the plastic. This method presented in the video with airbrush is valid also for curved windows, like Church windows for instance...


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Why not just buy a set of window / door castings and use those? There are half a dozen or more suppliers.


I found in this hobby, there are two ways to look at model RR.

1) Buy something to get a project done quickly. $$$
2) Model something from scratch because you need something custom or just for the fun of doing something one afternoon.

Thanks for sharing Martin.
Have Fun!
Ron


----------

